# New Dish Deal



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Got a flyer today of a new deal for Dish Network. It is from a company called My Dish Now. It states the usual of 4 rooms free new price on packages the 29.99 is now 19.99. same w/ other packages 10 less per month. Free 2 Room DVR upgrade. Free premium movie channel for 3 months w/ 100 cash back (10 per month of 10 months. Then the big kicker is FREE HD Receiver Upgrade. 200 up front w/ 20 per month back for 10 months. plus anyone that signs up for any of the deals get either one of 3 gifts 1. A little home theater system, 2. Apple Ipod or 3. 15" Flat LCD Monitor. So looks like the deal is getting a boost this fall season. I'm about to try and get my bro to dump Directv for Dish.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Free HD REceiver not Free HD DVR.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> Free HD REceiver not Free HD DVR.


Quoting what the flier said but if it is 200 back to me that says that it is the 622 since we have to pay 200 up front to lease it.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

That has been the deal for a while.


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

And watch out for the "free gifts"... I checked those out, and as it turns out you have to pay like $26 for shipping.

I think the best deals that I've come across (with the help of this forum) is the Club Dish offer where an existing Dish subscriber refers you, or one of the partner company employee offers.


----------

